# New Year Day Steelheading on Rocky



## Fish Commish (Sep 8, 2006)

Went 2 for 3 on 1-1-17 on the Rocky, used frozen salted shiners on white and red 1/8 oz hair jig. Kept 25" one for the smoker and released the other 23" dime bright one.

Water clarity was 10 NTU, very clean and low water flows, nice sunny day to start the New Year!!!!


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

well done!


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

Good job. Another fish caught a boot.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Nice job. Did you use it under a float or hop it back in?


----------



## Fish Commish (Sep 8, 2006)

KTkiff said:


> Nice job. Did you use it under a float or hop it back in?


Just slowly hopped it back up current or across current, hooked the minnows thru the eyes, tried to make it look like it was swimming or darting up and down. In clear water it was easy to watch the bait action.


----------



## Fish Commish (Sep 8, 2006)

Just an update on Rocky river conditions today 1-3-17: Fished 3 hours this morning in the drizzle, water levels rose 6" and flow rates were rapidly RISING from 170 CFS to 370 CFS while I fished, then past 400cfs. Had no hookups went 0 for 0. Water clarity went from 20 NTU to 36 NTU. My guess it won't be fishable for a couple days, but we should expect some new fish!


----------

